# Acculites PM42 Breakout Board



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I managed to lose the instructions for my Acculites PM42 Breakout Board, and I can't seem to find a copy on the Acculites website. Would anybody have a copy, they could post please?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Send 'em an Email and ask about a replacement copy.
Their email address is on here:

https://acculites.com/index.php?main_page=contact_us

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You can down load the instructions from the Digitrax web page.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here are the PM42 instructions in a PDF:
http://www.lwh3.com/support/PM42-Instructions.pdf

John


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you all very much!!


----------

